# Whitetail deer in velvet European mount



## animaltracks (Sep 5, 2014)

I posted this the other day in the bowhunter section and didn't realize there was a taxidermy section, but wanted to put it here since it belongs better here. Here's a before and after picture of a European mount I did of a whitetail that was harvested in full velvet a few years back.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

cool


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good. Why was the velvet stripped on the original antlers?


----------



## animaltracks (Sep 5, 2014)

BP1992 said:


> Looks good. Why was the velvet stripped on the original antlers?


He had let the skull sit out for the skull to get cleaned naturally since he wasn't planning on doing a shoulder mount. The bugs ate part of the velvet off, so he stripped what was left off. He had killed another nice buck he wanted a Euro mount of and wanted to see if there was anything I could do to clean that one up. He had mentioned wishing he had gotten the velvet preserved so I offered replicating it and he was very pleased with the outcome!


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks sweet


----------



## tacomeyers15 (Jul 27, 2017)

What did you use for the velvet replica?


----------



## ctk94 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice, Velvet mounts are always unique!


----------



## Smokie (May 11, 2009)

Looks nice


----------



## Wiels07 (Aug 9, 2019)

Very nice! That's a dream deer for me.


----------



## jrappyo (Nov 20, 2018)

nice, that is rad. Might do that same.


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85 (Nov 9, 2014)

That looks great, still dreaming of a velvet buck one day


----------



## sdwalker98 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice


----------



## brianboh (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice. I have done quite a few like that. However I used the real velvet


----------



## mustnggt (Nov 2, 2014)

Very cool mount, Hopefully someday i will have the chance to hunt a velvet buck


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

cool


----------



## opper (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks Great


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

looks sweet! velvet buck deff on the bucket list!


----------



## Carjake (Nov 23, 2017)

cool..I didnt realize you can replicate velvet !


----------



## Tellis88 (Dec 17, 2013)

That turned out really good!


----------



## derslayer22 (Jul 17, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## HunterRoss (Jun 30, 2019)

Nice Job!


----------



## fencelake (Jan 21, 2020)

very nice!


----------



## Bmf_68 (Jan 7, 2020)

looks good


----------



## Pwells87 (Oct 1, 2019)

Never thought about a European mount with one in velvet. If you don’t use bugs and you boil and pressure wash, does the velvet stay intact?


----------



## turkarcher87 (Feb 16, 2020)

Wow...that's cool!


----------



## Schluete (Feb 20, 2020)

I ha e a velvet euro mount and had no idea that you could replicate velvet. Are you willing to share what product you used to replicate it?


----------

